# February 2022 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Mar 13, 2022)

Congratulations to @riffraff for "Little Owl"


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 13, 2022)

Congrats on the win! Very nice pic.


----------



## riffraff (Mar 13, 2022)

Thank you! 🤗


----------



## terri (Mar 13, 2022)

I love this photo!   Congrats on the win!


----------



## Robshoots (Mar 14, 2022)

Well done.  Congratulations.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 14, 2022)

Awesome shot


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 14, 2022)

Awesome shot, congratulations.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 15, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## otherprof (Mar 17, 2022)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @riffraff for "Little Owl"


Congratulations!  Great image.


----------

